# [Sammelthread] Panzar - ein MMO der anderen Sorte



## nulchking (29. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Panzar ist ein MMO-Game von Panzar-Studios, das eine art MOBA ist. In Panzar gibt es 8 verschiedene Klassen und man kämpft in Teams in mehreren Arenen und Spielmodi gegeneinander. 
Zu Beginn erstellt man sich einen Charakter und durchläuft dann ein kurzes Tutorial, bei welchem einem die Grundlagen (Bewegen, Angreifen, Casten) beigebracht werden. 
Danach landet man im Spielmenü, was eigentlich selbst erklärend ist. Anschließend kann man sich dann direkt ins Getümmel stürzen, und hier greift der MOBA Aspekt:
Man wird in ein Team gesteckt und kämpft dann gegen ein anderes in einer Arena, von welchen es momentan schon elf Stück gibt.
Abseits des kämpfens ist das Craften ein großer Aspekt des Spiels, nach jedem Match bekommt man Ressourcen und Gold. Von dem Gold kauft man sich Rezepte die man dann mit den Ressourcen craftet.
Grafisch muss sich Panzar nicht verstecken, es benutzt Cry Engine 3, und sieht für ein F2P Titel durchaus hübsch aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ein kleines Einführungsvideo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muHc582E2ag


*Die Klassen*

Tank
  Wie in jedem anderen MMO auch, die Klasse din in erster Linie steht und versucht die eigenen DamageDealer (DD) zu schützen

Paladin
Kurz und knapp der Heiler

Pionier
  Unterstüzende Fernkampfklasse, mit Gewehr, Türmen und Granaten

Schwester des Feuers
DD mit Stab für den Nahkampf und Feuerzaubern für den Fernkampf

Inquisitor
Ähnlich dem Schurken aus WoW, hoher DPS und Stealthfunktion


Berserker
Hoher Schaden, dafür aber auch wenig HP, Nahkämpfer


Eishexe
Nahkampf Magier mit mächtigen CC Zaubern und hohem Schaden


Kanonier
 Fernkämpfer mit Gewehr, Supporter mit Geschützen und Minen

​ ​


----------



## Frontline25 (29. April 2013)

Ich hab mir als erstes einen Panzer vorgestellt, bei der Überschrieft


----------



## Rizoma (29. April 2013)

Ist nen Tank in einen PVP orientiertes Spiel nicht irgend wie überflüssig welcher (menschlicher) Spieler haut schon freiwillig auf den drauf der eh den wenigsten schaden bekommt und den wenigsten schaden austeilt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nen Tank in einen PVP orientiertes Spiel nicht irgend wie überflüssig welcher (menschlicher) Spieler haut schon freiwillig auf den drauf der eh den wenigsten schaden bekommt und den wenigsten schaden austeilt



Wenn man mal LoL o.Ä. gespielt hat, weil man: Mehr als man denkt!
Gerade, wenn man irgendwelche Fähigkeiten abfangen kann, kann der Tank sogar sehr nützlich sein. Und selbst wenn er nicht soo viel Schaden austeilt: Wenn das Spiel ordentlich gebalanced sein sollte, reicht es doch aus, um die Damage Dealer zu zwingen, sich mit dir zu befassen.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (29. April 2013)

Finanziert sich das wieder durch Pay2Win?


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (29. April 2013)

Hier gibts nen schönen Test --> Panzar – das Free2Play MMO im Test
Sieht sehr interessant aus das Spiel. Glaub da werd ich mal reinschnuppern.

Würd ja nach dem Langzeitspielspaß fragen, aber wenns erst seit 6 Tagen draußen ist, wär die Frage sinnlos


----------



## nulchking (29. April 2013)

Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Finanziert sich das wieder durch Pay2Win?


 
Ein wenig, aber man kann auch gut spielen ohne Geld auszugeben.
Das einzigste Problem sind am Anfang die Tränke, für deren Rezept man erstmal 150 Gold sammeln muss.
Ansonsten kann man sich die Waffen zwar mit echt Geld kaufen, aber es geht auch ohne ganz gut.
Der Rest ist halt Standard F2P, mit XP, Premium Account, und kosmetische Änderungen


----------



## RavenLPMC (29. April 2013)

Fr0ntL1ner schrieb:


> Hier gibts nen schönen Test --> Panzar – das Free2Play MMO im Test
> Sieht sehr interessant aus das Spiel. Glaub da werd ich mal reinschnuppern.
> 
> Würd ja nach dem Langzeitspielspaß fragen, aber wenns erst seit 6 Tagen draußen ist, wär die Frage sinnlos


 
Alleine dafür musste ich mich hier registrieren  Ich danke für die Verlinkung auf meinen Test und freue mich, dass diese auf Anklang zu stoßen scheint. Langzeitspaß ist durch das Varieteé an Skills deutlich gegeben man spielt seinen Charakter ja in keiner Runde genauso wie vorher und kann auch ohne Probleme auch mal nen anderen Char spielen ohne Einbrüche zu haben.

Zum Pay2Win Aspekt würde ich das verneinen. Man KANN zwar alles mit Echtgeld schneller erhalten doch ersetzt das hier ganz eindeutig nicht guten Zusammenhalt im Team


----------



## nulchking (29. April 2013)

RavenLPMC schrieb:


> Zum Pay2Win Aspekt würde ich das verneinen. Man KANN zwar alles mit Echtgeld schneller erhalten doch ersetzt das hier ganz eindeutig nicht guten Zusammenhalt im Team



Sehe ich auch so 

Löblich ist noch, das es einen VOIP Ingame Client gibt, welcher wenn man Glück hat auch sehr stark vom Team sinvoll genutzt wird. Hatte gestern eine Runde die einfach nur Spaß gemacht hat, denn so ein Teamplay habe ich selten in einem F2P Game gesehen


----------



## Kellerkind79 (30. April 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Ein wenig, aber man kann auch gut spielen ohne Geld auszugeben.
> Das einzigste Problem sind am Anfang die Tränke, für deren Rezept man erstmal 150 Gold sammeln muss.
> Ansonsten kann man sich die Waffen zwar mit echt Geld kaufen, aber es geht auch ohne ganz gut.
> Der Rest ist halt Standard F2P, mit XP, Premium Account, und kosmetische Änderungen


 
Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern kurz mal angesehen. Wie bekommt man denn die Items für die man Kristalle benötigt, ohne Echtgeld zu investieren?

Was micht mega nervt ist, dass ich im Menü keine Einstellung zum invertieren der Maus finden konnte.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (30. April 2013)

Ich lads mir heute Abend mal. Danke für die Infos, RavenLPMC, klingt gut 

VOIP is natürlich seeeehr schön. Erinner' mich noch an L4D damals wo man so viele coole Leute kennengelernt hat. Da kommt echt riesen Spaß beim zocken auf wenns TS3 mal leer is^^


----------



## RavenLPMC (30. April 2013)

Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern kurz mal angesehen. Wie bekommt man denn die Items für die man Kristalle benötigt, ohne Echtgeld zu investieren?
> 
> Was micht mega nervt ist, dass ich im Menü keine Einstellung zum invertieren der Maus finden konnte.


 
Sobald du den entsprechenden Level erreicht hast kannst du dir für jedes Item eine Rezeptur kaufen und das Item über die Schmiede herstellen mithilfe der Ressourcen die du für jedes Match erhältst


----------



## Kellerkind79 (30. April 2013)

RavenLPMC schrieb:


> Sobald du den entsprechenden Level erreicht hast kannst du dir für jedes Item eine Rezeptur kaufen und das Item über die Schmiede herstellen mithilfe der Ressourcen die du für jedes Match erhältst


 
Das hört sich ja für ein f2p-Game gar nicht sooo schlecht an. Obwohl mir eine monatliche Gebühr ohne p2w wesentlich lieber wäre!
Leider gibt es das immer weniger.

Wie kann ich denn die Maus invertieren?


----------



## RavenLPMC (30. April 2013)

Eine Option zur Invertierung der Maus ist mir leider nicht untergekommen sorry


----------



## Kellerkind79 (30. April 2013)

RavenLPMC schrieb:


> Eine Option zur Invertierung der Maus ist mir leider nicht untergekommen sorry



Arrgghhhh...Das ist doch wirklich nicht schwer zu programmieren!
Ich spiele seit 15 Jahren nur mit InvertMouse bzw. umgekehrter Y-Achse!


----------



## RavenLPMC (30. April 2013)

Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Arrgghhhh...Das ist doch wirklich nicht schwer zu programmieren!
> Ich spiele seit 15 Jahren nur mit InvertMouse bzw. umgekehrter Y-Achse!


 
Tut mir leid aber ich kann da auch nichts machen =/ habs nur getestet nicht programmiert


----------



## Frontline25 (11. Mai 2013)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn man mal LoL o.Ä. gespielt hat, weil man: Mehr als man denkt!
> Gerade, wenn man irgendwelche Fähigkeiten abfangen kann, kann der Tank sogar sehr nützlich sein. Und selbst wenn er nicht soo viel Schaden austeilt: Wenn das Spiel ordentlich gebalanced sein sollte, reicht es doch aus, um die Damage Dealer zu zwingen, sich mit dir zu befassen.


 Vergess Volibear nicht  er schafft sogar 1vs 3 Weil er dmg macht ^^ (und ca 4,8k hp hat)


----------



## Minga_Bua (12. Mai 2013)

Ich spiel das Spiel seit ein paar Tagen mitm Kumpel und irgendwie kommt mir das so pay2win vor :/


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (17. Mai 2013)

So, bin gestern endlich mal dazu gekommen das Spiel anzuspielen und muss sagen es macht mal richtig Laune! Bin bis Level 4 1/2 gekommen^^
Werden die Ressourcen nach dem Match random verteilt? Was ich schade finde ist, dass so wenig Leute VOIP nutzen. Gestern jedenfalls. 
Hatte nur eine runde dabei wo sich die Leute verständigt haben.

Das WE wird Metro und Panzar gezockt


----------



## Ausrasta (17. Mai 2013)

Ich werde es auch mal anzocken! Gerade an WOT sieht man, F2P kann echt Spaß machen!


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, werde ich mir vielleicht mal anschauen.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (22. Mai 2013)

Weiß wer, ob es mit dem Level zusammenhängt welche Rohstoffe man bekommt? Also im Dschungel mehr Holz als bei einer Burg-Eroberung etc.?
Muss ich mal beobachten. Brauch noch verdammte 4 Holz für meine neue Waffe und hab seit 5 Runden keins gekriegt


----------

